# scottish car show?



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

just to see if anyone from dw is going tomorrow sunday 20/07/2013 to secc glasgow scottish car show??


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I may pop along, Yes (although sunday is the 21st :lol.

A few local lads are going with their car cub dunbartonshire modified. Although I'm a bit too old for all that carry on now :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hadn't even heard of it before now.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is this the same one that was at Ingliston the last few years?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Hadn't even heard of it before now.


Likewise.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Is this the same one that was at Ingliston the last few years?


one and the same. they have moved it to the SECC in Glasgow this year.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Hadn't even heard of it before now.


Kerr it used to be at Knockhill a few years back when jet pack man raced Astin and Terry Grant did stunts as well


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Kerr it used to be at Knockhill a few years back when jet pack man raced Astin and Terry Grant did stunts as well


Mick says it was the one at Ingliston.

I remember this spoof video from last year had the forum up in arms.






It did seem the Ingliston one was more of a modified car show, than the Scottish car show.

The name is a bit misleading for me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Mick says it was the one at Ingliston.
> 
> I remember this spoof video from last year had the forum up in arms.
> 
> ...


Aye but before that it was at Knockhill for years was it not the modified bit at Igilston?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Aye but before that it was at Knockhill for years was it not the modified bit at Igilston?


Don't they still do the one at Knockhill?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like not on this year but your right still seems an event so will have to check out the one in Glasgow

http://motorsport-events.knockhill.com/scottish_motorshow.php


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

still the same logo etc as the 2012 event at ingliston:

http://www.scottishcarshow.com/

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well the Paul Swift part looks good but i think this is more Fast & Furious than car show TBO


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It looks to be a lot bigger this year, but when you think Scottish Car Show i remember the old car shows and all the manufacturers showcasing their new cars.....kind of miss those shows 

I was thinking of going but I dont think i will, nothing against the show and i know a lot of people involved in it, taking part in it and going to it just got other plans now....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> It looks to be a lot bigger this year, but when you think Scottish Car Show i remember the old car shows and all the manufacturers showcasing their new cars.....kind of miss those shows
> 
> I was thinking of going but I dont think i will, nothing against the show and i know a lot of people involved in it, taking part in it and going to it just got other plans now....


Yes i remembere these i we used to take a mini bus down from local pub, remeber car launch as well Calibre i think was great to have in scotland


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Is there even a car show in the UK at all now ? I remember they all got cancelled due to the recession.....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Is there even a car show in the UK at all now ? I remember they all got cancelled due to the recession.....


Just been to it last Thursday , called Moving motor Show part of the Festival of Speed , getting bigger ever year and a lot ok UK firsts their know, huge stands 3 to 4 story high some, have a look at my Goodwood FOS Review thread to see the scale, can get test drives up the famous hill if lucky

Before that I was at last one in Excel at docklands this was after the Brumie ones


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

agree totally. not what a "car show" is to my mind either. but I suppose its the way things are going now?

I went to ingliston last year and TBH it was dreadful really.not much to see, just really loud dance music blasting out cars from every angle, not many classics etc, aside from a handful of proper classics, the oldest cars were about 10-15 years old. Ill go again to this tomorrow just because its only 10-15 miles away and ive nothing planned, but im not expecting much...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pageant of Power for me next year me thinks looks great and growing every year and only a few hours from Glasgow


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been following some of the pics on FB, some nice cars already there tbh and i think its been more open to the enthusists clubs or more prestige marques


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Pageant of Power for me next year me thinks looks great and growing every year and only a few hours from Glasgow


where is this? never heard of it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> where is this? never heard of it?


http://www.cpop.co.uk/

Cheshire, starting to grow very fast and getting great feed back


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Was on the club stand at ingliston the last 3 years, really not impressed at the way this has been organised and the choice of venue.
It was fully booked way before a lot of the clubs could get money together for it. Plus its an indoor venue.

The one at knockhill was the scottish motorshow

This one is the scottish car show, and the same last year, years before that it was called the scottish modified car show but they decided they wanted to re brand


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I was going to this, then I ended up in whistlebinkies on south bridge til 3am, got home back of 4 and thought.. feck it, bed haha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I was going to this, then I ended up in whistlebinkies on south bridge til 3am, got home back of 4 and thought.. feck it, bed haha


Never Knew they had a Lap Dancing bar in Bathgate, will have to check it out:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Never Knew they had a Lap Dancing bar in Bathgate, will have to check it out:thumb:


Haha.. It's a live music bar in Edinburgh that showcase amateur bands.. was a great night out actually.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Haha.. It's a live music bar in Edinburgh that showcase amateur bands.. was a great night out actually.


Just checked it out looks good venue and great to hear the up and coming artists before there heads swell


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I was going to this, then I ended up in whistlebinkies on south bridge til 3am, got home back of 4 and thought.. feck it, bed haha


you didnt miss much mate :wall: Wont be attending next year. Pageant of power look interesting though, may be worth the trip I reckon :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> you didnt miss much mate :wall: Wont be attending next year. Pageant of power look interesting though, may be worth the trip I reckon :thumb:


Yes POP is the goodwood of the North , so much more than just cars:thumb: check the lap record run fantastic

http://www.cpop.co.uk/robbie-kerrs-record-course-run


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> you didnt miss much mate :wall: Wont be attending next year. Pageant of power look interesting though, may be worth the trip I reckon :thumb:


What went wrong?

A max power meet with doosh doosh music?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> you didnt miss much mate :wall: Wont be attending next year. Pageant of power look interesting though, may be worth the trip I reckon :thumb:


Got that feeling from the few reviews I've heard of today.. £18 entry as well!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> Got that feeling from the few reviews I've heard of today.. £18 entry as well!


Last year they put it up on Groupon as ticket sales were poor.

Think it was two tickets for £11.

Would have to be a good show for £18 and not just what you see on a Saturday night at your local supermarket car park.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Kerr said:


> What went wrong?
> 
> A max power meet with doosh doosh music?


More or less mate. Thats fine if thats your thing (and i daresay, for many that were in attendance, it is), but its just not for me really.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Somebody posted a video of the stunt driving. It doesn't look very exciting or that difficult.

A bit odd chosing a FWD car for the job when RWD is always going to be more dramatic.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad i didnt bother, truckfest is more my scene anyway


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

it is sponsored by Ford though... so they would be hard pushed to find a RWD Ford offering to showcase? Agree though,not that exciting to watch a Focus parrallel parking really. I see that at ASDA all the time :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Tank. said:


> Glad i didnt bother, truckfest is more my scene anyway


aye. truckfest is no bad as well. quite enjoy that.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Total let down...£18 to get in and a further £6 for the car park.
They obviously went for quantity over quality...A good 90% of the vehicles there were in a shocking state. Really wasn't much there of great interest.
I doubt I will be wasting my money next year.
The organisers need to have a long hard look at the quality of the show and the prices.

Hopefully Scottish VAG show will be better next week and Truckfest the week after.

Steve


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Somebody posted a video of the stunt driving. It doesn't look very exciting or that difficult.
> 
> A bit odd chosing a FWD car for the job when RWD is always going to be more dramatic.


Wow Paul Swift used to be good i could have put on a better show that that, what's happened to him he used to be very good Autotest Champ , maybe it was limited budget job:lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Steve you going to svag meet ?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> Steve you going to svag meet ?


All things going well Robert, I should be there.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I was there with the old green machine
Parked up out side on the way in
Away from the noise
My paint was in not bad condition


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Most paintwork was in quite poor condition no matter the motor but i depends how critical you are/what you're into. The show and Shine winner (orange NSX for those that were there) was a particaularly poor winner in my opinion. There were other motors there that had much more "wow" factor about them and paint in much better nick.

I've always had the opinion its more 'who' you know that what it is you've got to show.

I was there with the Cliosport guys, wasn't 100% happy with my paint but it was the best I could do in the time. Didn't take many pictures but I'll post some up tommorow. This is one i've nabbed off of FB so the quality isn't the best.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mtpagey said:


> Most paintwork was in quite poor condition no matter the motor but i depends how critical you are/what you're into. The show and Shine winner (orange NSX for those that were there) was a particaularly poor winner in my opinion. There were other motors there that had much more "wow" factor about them and paint in much better nick.
> 
> I've always had the opinion its more 'who' you know that what it is you've got to show.
> 
> I was there with the Cliosport guys, wasn't 100% happy with my paint but it was the best I could do in the time. Didn't take many pictures but I'll post some up tommorow. This is one i've nabbed off of FB so the quality isn't the best.


Saw this little clio there. Immaculate.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Cheers, Stevie @ Black Magic Detail did all the hard work originally :buffer:

I've just kept it topped up since


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

We won best club stand monster unit.

I do find it boring. Now going year after year there's not a lot of new.

We just end up going for banter. Picture of mine from show.

Never machined or anything. It was giving a quick wash on sat. Then quick detailed on Sunday to remove water marks.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

cortinajim said:


> I was there with the old green machine
> Parked up out side on the way in
> Away from the noise
> My paint was in not bad condition


As ever Jim, yours looked fantastic! I think the better cars were outside... We were parked right across from you on the Be'Tappd stand.


----------



## mowflow (Apr 8, 2011)

I went and really didn't think much of it at all.

There were a few cars of interest but it was dominated by lots and lots of dodgy looking Jap stuff. It seemed it would really benefit from being better organised. Sell so many places for classic, super cars, modified etc and have set out zones. That way people don't need to walk around looking at yet another Corsa, Impreza etc.

Totally agree about the standard of some of the cars. The stand out for me was a black cosworth outside that looked like the bonnet had been painted with hammerite using a brush.

Sadly I never saw that Clio despite the fact I get drawn to French hatches like a fly to sh*t. Saw the old green machine though. One of the few interesting cars near a lovely early black capri and that dodgy escort.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Did it say on the entrance "Cars also seen kirkcauldy prom friday/saturday night's".....















lol.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Cheers for posting my vid Mick LOL.

For having to change venue of the show, move cities, change from an outdoor show to a fully indoor show with 3 months we didnt do too bad. I agree with most of whats been said in this forum, I was appauled at the state of some of the owners club cars that turned up but then again someone else posted on here saying it was crap that more club cars couldnt be allowed in due to space so we have an issue of being called dictators if we ask to validate every car being put forward for a space in the show (over 1,000 in total cars this year going by booking forms etc).

Knockers didnt have a motor fair day this year which is co-branded the Motorshow; and the reason it changed names is because the modified show was owned by other folks - who fell out, and there was going to be no show at all in 2011 until we stepped in. The name change also reflected the decline in the modified scene and the upsurge in more sedate styling and retro cars.

Pauls stunt show was tame due to space restrictions ... which was brought on by us not wanting to boot out any clubs who had already paid us and using their space for a larger stunt area. Again all due to 3 months cramming an expansive show into the entire SECC and overspilling into the front armadillo area.

Already said to the guys on Pistonhead any help is welcome for the show and the same is true here.

The whole selectiveness on allowing club cars is something Im thinking about though - just very political so needs a good bit of thought before hand.

Cheers

Rikki


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DJRikki said:


> Cheers for posting my vid Mick LOL.
> 
> For having to change venue of the show, move cities, change from an outdoor show to a fully indoor show with 3 months we didnt do too bad. I agree with most of whats been said in this forum, I was appauled at the state of some of the owners club cars that turned up but then again someone else posted on here saying it was crap that more club cars couldnt be allowed in due to space so we have an issue of being called dictators if we ask to validate every car being put forward for a space in the show (over 1,000 in total cars this year going by booking forms etc).
> 
> ...


What help are you expecting from guys on here?

This is the third year that this show has run, in my knowledge, and it has faced much of the same criticism three years running that you have found hard to take. I've watched quite a few videos and read various posts on websites I visit where the same things are coming up over and over again.

Firstly on the name front, I still think it is not the right name for the show regardless of the decline of the modifying scene.

To me the majority of the cars I can see are what I would refer to as modified.

I know people that did travel down thinking is was an official car show where they were expecting to see all the manufacturer's latest models on display as the name of the show and location, gave them and plenty of others that impression.

To me the name and the blue sign don't really represent what the show is. I've read your post above, but I still think something more suitable and not as misleading to those who didn't investigate it enough not to be caught out would be better.

I have been going to cars shows and events for almost 20 years now(not so much now), but to be blunt there were getting hugely repetitive.

You could guess what you were going to see even before you went along. Exact same cars, entertainment and format.

Sadly in Scotland, I don't think we just don't have the depth of interest and quality of cars to cover big shows. Then we have a lot that just have zero interest in this kind of show and won't partake.

The modifying scene has died off even more that it was a few years back, and even then it wasn't that great back then up here.

I think you were part of the Fast and Modified magazine that didn't last too long?

I remember that being very thin in quality and quantity before coming of the shelves.

The car scene and these events has usually always been made up with a majority being well under 30. I'm now excluded from that bracket by 4 years!

However watching your own video, it looks like a 20 year time warp. It is still the same cars that have been about since before I got into the modifying scene.

It's going to be hard to attract people to the show if the offerings are just the same cars that have been on the go for all these years.

Granted some are/were great cars but there is only so long the same format can be used without it going stale.

I did have a chuckle when TTF were on the stage. That was another serious blast from the past. What must TTF be, 25+ years old?

For the benefit of anyone under 35 years old, TTF are a Techno band and not a Audi car.:lol:

I'm confused to what the show's target audience actually is?

On the sites I'm on, I think it is fair to say the vast majority of the people who went left feeling less than impressed and not just this year after you explaining the issues.

Yet the cars and entertainment on offer seemed to be catering for the people that just don't get it anymore.

You've put your offer up here for people to offer their help, but I've got a feeling that won't go too well.

I don't think from what has been said and what is there to be seen is going to interest too many people from on here.

The second problem is that if you do get a large influx from here, pistonheads and wherever else you have asked, you are going to exclude the people that the show appears to mean more too.

A lot of people just seem to be want to be part of their forum's stand for a day out and getting their car on the stand even when it offers nothing to the majority of the public. It's just a social day out to them.

The other issue it seems that the majority of Scottish DW members are from the North East of Scotland.

They would have to be very confident it was going to be a good show before they think about doing 300 miles, paying to display cars, tickets, food and other costs.

I wish you all the best with the show, but I have the opinion that you can't draw all the target groups together and the current layout is very old these days.

It would be good to see it going well and justifying forking out £150 for a day out, but there is nothing that I either don't see on a regular basis, interest me otherwise or is something new and fresh.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr, are you glad you got that off your chest!? Mega rant ha ha

Agree with it all though.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Kerr said:


> What help are you expecting from guys on here?
> 
> This is the third year that this show has run, in my knowledge, and it has faced much of the same criticism three years running that you have found hard to take. I've watched quite a few videos and read various posts on websites I visit where the same things are coming up over and over again.
> 
> ...


you have said a lot on your time on here which I have disagreed with. this ^^ however, is NOT one of them. summed it up for me.

Although I know from past experience the "scottish car show" is not a showcase of new cars. I agree the name is misleading, and it did seem to be populated by most (but not all) modified cars.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I find all these things the same no matter what show it is, and 9 times out of 10 its a chavfest.. I mean TTF??? Come on?? Baseball caps and techno big box small box at the ready!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

When my car was on the stand in previous years i wasnt there to show my car to others, i couldnt care, 
I was there for a day out/social with the car club and be amongst other enthusiasts. A gathering of car clubs and car lovers

Same with truckfest, majority of folk off the street go to look at some big machines year in year out mainly the same trucks. Its more an event for truckers to get together show their trucks off to each other. Have them looking good and general banter.

When it comes to things like the car show and truckfest the general public arent important. Although i guess theyre the ones that bring the money in


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> What help are you expecting from guys on here?
> 
> This is the third year that this show has run, in my knowledge, and it has faced much of the same criticism three years running that you have found hard to take. I've watched quite a few videos and read various posts on websites I visit where the same things are coming up over and over again.
> 
> ...


I have been to Motor shows in Scotland and UK since 80's went to all the ones in Birmingham, then it was Excel, then I did Frankfurt wow, then Geneva wow, the uk could not attract major new car releases to draw crowds even though Britian in 2 and 3 in sales for a few manufactures . Most are doing smaller more focused events know targetting there market. The new Moving Motor at Goodwood been since started getting bigger everyear, but starting to spoil the Festival of speed as to commercial . 
Kerr says it as it is and has a lot of car knowledge for sure and he has hit the nail on the head. I would go to Scottish motorshow if supported by manufacturers or large dealers. As for Paul Swift he is big talent and very nice guy like his dad Russ chatted with them a few times usually very professional .but that was an affront for him tbo very poor
I would love to support a proper show again and the last one I was at Knockhill , had jet pack guy racing Aston, Terry Grant stunt show with the legend, offroad drives and test rides on the track, enjoyed the day with large garage stands with new cars etc, kids enjoyed the day , that's what we need to succeed inho


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Kerr said:


> What help are you expecting from guys on here?
> 
> ** No idea - thats why I asked **
> 
> ...


Good comments one and all, hopefully some of the answers Ive given fill in some of the blanks of the where, why and how of the event and where I see it going.

Things to bare in mind are that the show you are looking for (Scottish Motorshow) died a decade ago and show no sign of return.

No-one else has stepped up to the plate do anything else in all that time bar us, people can vote with their feet and they regularly do. The ones that complain and dont like it can stay home, go to Crail or Knockhill or plan a journey outside of the country and just as with films - you generally see more critique online of things people dislike personally than enjoy - I see more "that movie was crap" posts that "I had an enjoyable time" ones and thats the nature of us all.

Things dont change overnight and its an ever evolving beast, this year in the areas I personally looked after (car wise) I brought together everything from a bespoke Noble M12 to a classic Rolls Royce Silver Shadow II plus some retro American muscle and newer more modified examples too.

Scotland is a very small space, population wise, we are in a recession and by rights with the numbers seen at Crail per event and with Knockhill cancelling their annual motor fair event the numbers should dwindle at our event but we keep pushing forward with a team of 4 on a part time basis and it is a hard task but as I say, until someone else comes along and does it we're the only ones willing to.

Cheers for the reply.

R.


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

PS: Excuse spelling, just getting up for the nightshift


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Rikki, I know you say its hard to vet all the cars which are on the club stands within the time scale which you had, I know shows like Ultimate Dubs which is also quite large show with club stands they start months and months in advance so they can vet the cars and allow certain standard within the arena.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Kerr, are you glad you got that off your chest!? Mega rant ha ha
> 
> Agree with it all though.


It looks smaller on a big screen.:lol:

I just thought I'd put my point over and hope Rikki can accept my opinion and hopefully see where a lot of people are coming from.



Mick said:


> you have said a lot on your time on here which I have disagreed with. this ^^ however, is NOT one of them. summed it up for me.
> 
> Although I know from past experience the "scottish car show" is not a showcase of new cars. I agree the name is misleading, and it did seem to be populated by most (but not all) modified cars.


I did think about what I was going to post and hopefully it sounds fair rather than harsh.

I've got the impression that Rikki is a bit older than me and craves back to his youth and what car shows were back then. The show appears to be what he wants and missing what I think should be the target age group.



Tank. said:


> When my car was on the stand in previous years i wasnt there to show my car to others, i couldnt care,
> I was there for a day out/social with the car club and be amongst other enthusiasts. A gathering of car clubs and car lovers
> 
> Same with truckfest, majority of folk off the street go to look at some big machines year in year out mainly the same trucks. Its more an event for truckers to get together show their trucks off to each other. Have them looking good and general banter.
> ...


Totally agree.

That's why I think Rikki's aim of trying to get all genres and of car lovers involved in the one show it a bit flawed to me.

If you only have small corners dedicated to specific groups, you are soon going to find people that are excluded that were desperate to be part of it. Also leave people frustrated at paying £18 per ticket plus parking and costs to see only a small amount of cars that interest.



Derekh929 said:


> I have been to Motor shows in Scotland and UK since 80's went to all the ones in Birmingham, then it was Excel, then I did Frankfurt wow, then Geneva wow, the uk could not attract major new car releases to draw crowds even though Britian in 2 and 3 in sales for a few manufactures . Most are doing smaller more focused events know targetting there market. The new Moving Motor at Goodwood been since started getting bigger everyear, but starting to spoil the Festival of speed as to commercial .
> Kerr says it as it is and has a lot of car knowledge for sure and he has hit the nail on the head. I would go to Scottish motorshow if supported by manufacturers or large dealers. As for Paul Swift he is big talent and very nice guy like his dad Russ chatted with them a few times usually very professional .but that was an affront for him tbo very poor
> I would love to support a proper show again and the last one I was at Knockhill , had jet pack guy racing Aston, Terry Grant stunt show with the legend, offroad drives and test rides on the track, enjoyed the day with large garage stands with new cars etc, kids enjoyed the day , that's what we need to succeed inho


I went to a few car shows at Knockhill but it also started going wrong for me too.

I enjoyed the first few times I went and got far more interaction with quality cars and they were giving track demos too.

It started losing my interest when half the circuit was surrounded by lorries and all the car clubs rather than things I wanted to see. it is the same cars turning up to a lot of the shows and many aren't anything special.

There is plenty of club car owner days and there is also truckfest, as mentioned above, where people of specific interest can spend all day to their heart's content.

It looks as if Knockhill will have something else replacing it next year but it doesn't read as a proper motor show.

It is called The moving motor show. I wonder what the plans are?

I remember they used to have demonstration days where a lot of historic cars and drivers came up for demonstration.

I remember getting Stirling Moss's autograph when I was a lad.

It does appear Knockhill is doing better these days. For quite a few years grids were very small and not much nice cars.

Looking at some of the events of late, there appears a lot of reason to go along and watch club racing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No-one else has stepped up to the plate do anything else in all that time bar us, people can vote with their feet and they regularly do. The ones that complain and dont like it can stay home, go to Crail or Knockhill or plan a journey outside of the country and just as with films - you generally see more critique online of things people dislike personally than enjoy - I see more "that movie was crap" posts that "I had an enjoyable time" ones and thats the nature of us all.

Things dont change overnight and its an ever evolving beast, this year in the areas I personally looked after (car wise) I brought together everything from a bespoke Noble M12 to a classic Rolls Royce Silver Shadow II plus some retro American muscle and newer more modified examples too.

Scotland is a very small space, population wise, we are in a recession and by rights with the numbers seen at Crail per event and with Knockhill cancelling their annual motor fair event the numbers should dwindle at our event but we keep pushing forward with a team of 4 on a part time basis and it is a hard task but as I say, until someone else comes along and does it we're the only ones willing to.

Rikki not sure if you was addressing me re going to other shows and abroad , but as someone running a big event you are acting like , you know best, has it for one minute come to your mind that many people over last 4 years were many new people trying to show out to see what it was like , but with all businesses we know getting repeat business is key along with new as well.
I agree if you attract people down for the weekend from the NE of Scotland you will have new customer base.
Your first phargraph does not inspire confidence in the event as you seem to hold all the aces, we can all learn from others, if we want to


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Rikki, I know you say its hard to vet all the cars which are on the club stands within the time scale which you had, I know shows like Ultimate Dubs which is also quite large show with club stands they start months and months in advance so they can vet the cars and allow certain standard within the arena.


No Robert, what I said was we havent vetted cars from owners clubs and in the past its never been an issue as with outdoor space it didnt make an impression with the public. However looking at things for an indoor show, if we do the SECC again personally Id like to have a hand in validating entries but without issues from owners clubs feeling we are being dictorial.


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Kerr said:


> It looks smaller on a big screen.:lol:
> 
> ...
> I've got the impression that Rikki is a bit older than me and craves back to his youth and what car shows were back then. The show appears to be what he wants and missing what I think should be the target age group.
> ...


Had to laugh at that, Im exactly the same age as you and Im the one moving away from the modified side of things with the show, not sure if you missed my big reply to your post


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DJRikki said:


> Good comments one and all, hopefully some of the answers Ive given fill in some of the blanks of the where, why and how of the event and where I see it going.
> 
> Things to bare in mind are that the show you are looking for (Scottish Motorshow) died a decade ago and show no sign of return.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply.

There is a lot of car fans out there looking for something to happen. I do appreciate it is hard to cater for both specific groups and bring the masses to make it worthwhile.

Obviously with such a small population it limits further with the constraints.

The car market seems to have moved on from owning cars that MPHs were important, to cars where MPGs are the most important factor. The youth have been frozen out the market of nice cars in most areas.

Best of luck for planning for next year.

I must say it was strange this year where it didn't seem to be mentioned anywhere in the build up. I read various forums and until someone mentioned it on here days before the show, I hadn't heard a thing.

Maybe more interaction with forums will see interest go up.

I had a little look at the old Strathycruise website expecting to see a lot being the target area and audience. That place is a shadow of what it was. 
Very quiet these days.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

DJRikki said:


> No Robert, what I said was we havent vetted cars from owners clubs and in the past its never been an issue as with outdoor space it didnt make an impression with the public. However looking at things for an indoor show, if we do the SECC again personally Id like to have a hand in validating entries but without issues from owners clubs feeling we are being dictorial.


If you want any help in the future give me a shout


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> No-one else has stepped up to the plate do anything else in all that time bar us, people can vote with their feet and they regularly do. The ones that complain and dont like it can stay home, go to Crail or Knockhill or plan a journey outside of the country and just as with films - you generally see more critique online of things people dislike personally than enjoy - I see more "that movie was crap" posts that "I had an enjoyable time" ones and thats the nature of us all.
> 
> Things dont change overnight and its an ever evolving beast, this year in the areas I personally looked after (car wise) I brought together everything from a bespoke Noble M12 to a classic Rolls Royce Silver Shadow II plus some retro American muscle and newer more modified examples too.
> 
> ...


Hi, you took different parts of my reply to someone elses large post and condensed them where I was replying to different aspects of their message.

What I said was in relation to the show has had the same critisism the last 3 years and if thats how people perceive it then they dont have to attend ... but behind the scenes we are altering it.

We dont know best but no-one else is doing anything else so there is no yardstick to compare to and other venues who are 24/7/365 car event organisers such as Knockhill have had such a time they have cancelled events of a similar ilk.


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

No problem at all, you took the time to post and were valid in all your points.

I have plans for next year already and it depends on which way we go.

We had a fair bit of interest from manufacturers this year but we were completely snookered by not having ANY room whatsoever to give out due to the pre-bookings made by car clubs when we were expecting to be at Ingliston.

Going forward Im looking at calling up these manufacurers, dealers and such like and giving them first crack of the whip before we accept car clubs and as I mentioned elsewhere vetting applicants cars and limiting numbers will help curb the tide of badly presented examples hopefully.

Your point about Strathycruise goes to show another aspect that unless you are immersed in something you dont realise whats happening.

The cruise sites died a good few years ago, no more EdinburghCruise, FalkirkCruise and I only keep SC around for historic reasons.

Most forums have died too or are on life support with Facebook taking over for its ease of use and lack of any admin setup at all. Look at the Scottish parts of Pistonheads for instance. Marque specific forums still hold their own but the numbers pale into insignificance compared to even 3 years ago.

Our marketing this year consisted of our partnership with Clyde 1 and The Sun plus other outlets plus a lot of time on Facebook interaction ... and numbers at the gate were up. Our main problem early on was not having a venue to promote until 3 months before the show.

Again thanks for the post, it made for good reading and like other posts I do take on board what is said and will use it in my toolbox for 2014 



Kerr said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> There is a lot of car fans out there looking for something to happen. I do appreciate it is hard to cater for both specific groups and bring the masses to make it worthwhile.
> 
> ...


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> If you want any help in the future give me a shout


Yes!

And I want you to sort the paint on my Boxster again


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Why not, rather than have a "top 50", who im not entirely sure who pics or how its picked, is either during the event or even as the cars arrive in the morning is pull vehicles as they enter or as theyre on stands to go into a top voted area


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rikki I think getting the manafturers on board without them trying to take control is no easy feet, but if they can take interesting cars and you can attract some some car buying public to a. Family event you are onto a winner, like Terry Grant did. Guinness record on two wheels at Goodwood, also get a manufacturer to bring a star driver along, or Allan McNish with Audi etc I'm sure that would attract a lot of attention aware not easy to bag that one.
If it was pushed by dealers and manufactures , with pre booked test drives to interact with the cars I'm sure it would work, and I would be on board for a trip down for sure


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Tank. said:


> Why not, rather than have a "top 50", who im not entirely sure who pics or how its picked, is either during the event or even as the cars arrive in the morning is pull vehicles as they enter or as theyre on stands to go into a top voted area


Because we have to have the entire event locked down by 9am (or as close to as possible) so the health and safety executive can do their walk around and sign off on opening the show. We cant filter cars from club stands when they arrive and divert them to the front of the show as the way the cars are lead in is in an order so the fill up from the ends of the halls to the front - plus we also get a lot of car owners (such as the MEV Rocket guys) not wanting to break away from their friends/car stand. 

Its myself that picks them and on what is emailed in to me. I try to wait to as close to the show date as poss to make selections as you always get gems appearing out of the woodwork the week before or, as happened a lot this year, cars dropping out the days before the show due to accidents, being sold, not making it out of the workshop in time etc.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Health and safety and the morons who claim because theyre morons has really screwed this country up, cant do anything any more


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Tank. said:


> Health and safety and the morons who claim because theyre morons has really screwed this country up, cant do anything any more


That's why people don't have common sense any more.

They think that other people have taken the thinking out of their thinking and can't compute something might not be right, or indeed perfectly safe.

Our work's H&S is beyond embarrassing. They've ran out of worthwhile concerns and just make things up that don't exist.

Drives me bonkers.


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Tank. said:


> Health and safety and the morons who claim because theyre morons has really screwed this country up, cant do anything any more


Its truly unbelievable! This was our first time at the SECC, we knew the ropes at Ingliston fairly well.

So this year the H&SE stopped the show opening for 45 minutes due to not be happy with the barriers around the stunt area. They checked this at 9.55am with the show opening at 10am. The risk assessments from Paul and his team were iron clad and we covered exactly what had been asked and checked at our pre show council meetings.

They also moaned at electrical extensions and such like that were well out of the way - perhaps just chest beating on their part since it was the first time we were there.

/rant


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Rikki I think getting the manafturers on board without them trying to take control is no easy feet, but if they can take interesting cars and you can attract some some car buying public to a. Family event you are onto a winner, like Terry Grant did. Guinness record on two wheels at Goodwood, also get a manufacturer to bring a star driver along, or Allan McNish with Audi etc I'm sure that would attract a lot of attention aware not easy to bag that one.
> If it was pushed by dealers and manufactures , with pre booked test drives to interact with the cars I'm sure it would work, and I would be on board for a trip down for sure


The Terry grant records are generally staged, he is a holder but at every show throughout the day at Autosport he keeps getting the same award 

Lovely guy and Im wanting him back in Scotland for next year.

We had some manufacturers biting our hand off - it was depressing not being able to furnish them with space but as I say 2014 is a blank canvas at the moment.

We were "hoping" to get David Coultard along to the show through our sponsorship by Road Safety Scotland but due to timing it didnt happen


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Yet at truckfest this weekend theres 2x 3-4ton monster trucks putting out over 1000hp each darting about the arena with nothing but a wooden barrier and chain link fence between them and the crowd, 
Oh thats ok because theyre fitted with RII, but killing the ignition doesnt stop an out of control truck. 

One of the few joys i still get without health and safety spoiling it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJRikki said:


> The Terry grant records are generally staged, he is a holder but at every show throughout the day at Autosport he keeps getting the same award
> 
> Lovely guy and Im wanting him back in Scotland for next year.
> 
> ...


Aye Terry is great guy and can work a crowd, I think Danny Mckaskill and his biking buddies would go down a treat with some moto cross action, also Go Kart competition and a Touring car on display. :thumb:


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

We got away with things like the drift taxis at Ingliston too ... Glasgow's officials all seem to have small, square moustaches.


----------



## DJRikki (Nov 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Aye Terry is great guy and can work a crowd, I think Danny Mckaskill and his biking buddies would go down a treat with some moto cross action, also Go Kart competition and a Touring car on display. :thumb:




I booked Danny MacAskill for the show in 2009 off the back of Inspired Bicycles. Himself and his team are A1 fantastic ... but ... the videos you see are cut together from about 200 takes. They miss their marks most of the time and unfortunately the crowd werent enamored with the performance so we never rebooked 

Whereas Kevin Carmichael or Terry Grant hit their mark 100% of the time and the crowds go wild


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Plain and simple, try and organise an event that will suit everyone,doesn't matter how far you go or how great it may be there will will alway's be displeased public.Am sure the one's who did participate thought it was a good show and for the ones that leave or don't show with salt in there mouth then what can you say?......

It is what is is and at least it still happen's...for now.


----------

